# help with I.D.



## bigredpimpin (Jul 18, 2013)

alright went against my gut and hit my LFS assorted bin they looked goo except the smaller second one got light body scrapes but alredy lookin better

biggest out of the two male






Second one the smaller one sex unsure


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Both fish appear to be Aulonocara hybrids.


----------



## bigredpimpin (Jul 18, 2013)

anybody else got any ideas want to get more peacocks and haps


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

bigredpimpin said:


> anybody else got any ideas want to get more peacocks and haps


I agree with the previous ID - they're hybrids. You really can't expect more than that when you buy unlabeled fish from an assorted tank...


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

You know mate folk have poppped up a load of Malawi hybrids to Id. Perhaps its time to look for some guys that can sell you pure guys?
Not that I mind one way or the other its kind of fun to see the stuff you buy and want an Id from. :wink:


----------



## bigredpimpin (Jul 18, 2013)

where can i find pure peacocks lfs around me i can only find 5-6in and i want 2-3in so i can see them grow out


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

bigredpimpin said:


> where can i find pure peacocks lfs around me i can only find 5-6in and i want 2-3in so i can see them grow out


Often Times The Stores Aren't The Way To Go If You Want Quality, Purebred Fish. Try To Find A Local Cichlid Or Aquarium Club To Join - Many Of The Members Will Be Breeding Nice Fish And Are More Than Willing To Sell Or Trade Their Juveniles. I Think There's A Link In The Trading Post Section Of This Site To Help You Find Local Clubs, And I Know That Texas Has Some Of The Best And Largest Cichlid Clubs In The Country.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

There's Actually A Section Called "Clubs"...


----------



## bigredpimpin (Jul 18, 2013)

well went to the clubs section and no luck nobody is up and running that i can find except for the cichlid association


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

bigredpimpin said:


> well went to the clubs section and no luck nobody is up and running that i can find except for the cichlid association


It'd be a drive for sure, but these guys are having a swap meet on Aug. 4 - http://www.hillcountrycichlidclub.com/. You could join online and see if there are any other members nearer to you... Best of luck to you.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

There are a couple of LFS in Dallas that I've been to that had some good fish, although a little pricey compared to what I'm used to paying for up here. But they are quite close to your location.


----------

